# Looking for a civil way to solve a problem-Duck Hunting east of Johnson Beach



## Seegul51

Its duck hunting season again on the east end of Johnson Beach for a chosen few hunters who can't find their way to the rivers. I am trying to find a civil way to end this situation, because its like a alarm clock on Saturday and Sunday morning with the theme of "Incoming".I don't know of anyone who wouldlike to be awaken on any morning with the themeshotguns a blazing.I am looking for ideas, and its not just me that upset, its a number of residents along Gulf Beach Hwy who feel their space is being violated for a few hunters. I know its a legal place to hunt according to the island rules. I am also a avid hunter, but I don't sit in the back yard of those who are around my lease out of respect for them. Any good ideason how to solve this issue will be appreciated. :banghead:banghead


----------



## kingfish501

Best way to deal with it...learn to live with it.people duck hunted there for years...then it was stopped.Are you one of those that complains about the Navy flying in the area, also?


----------



## David Ridenour

How long is duck season? Sounds like you might just have to grin and bare it.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*How long is duck season? Sounds like you might just have to grin and bare it.


Max 45 days.


----------



## lobsterman

Seagull21: *I know its a legal place to hunt according to the island rules.*



There is your answer already.


----------



## FelixH

I'd say the most civil way to solve the problem is to move.

Not putting you down, but your postreminds of the people that bought houses close to the airport, then complained about the noise.

I moved out to "the country" a couple years ago, and I don't mind all the gunshots around here. Now, at my last house, any time we heard gun shots, they were usually followed by sirens. I didn't like those so much.


----------



## delta dooler

I'd say "get used to it", or relocate !


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *FelixH (11/23/2008)*
> 
> I moved out to "the country" a couple years ago, and I don't mind all the gunshots around here. Now, at my last house, any time we heard gun shots, they were usually followed by sirens. I didn't like those so much.


Yep, moved out here to the woods and we here gun shots all the time. It's nice to know that the shots will not be followed by sirens. If it's legal to hunt there, get used to it or move.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I agree with everyone else. It would be a shame if we lose another place to hunt because of some uptight neighbors. As long as they aren't sending shot into anyones window, I say blaze on.


----------



## GONU

When I was younger I lived near a duck pond sort of speak and had to deal with it for about 5 years. I lived up north and the season was pretty long. My way of dealing with it was ear plugs, because I am a avid outdoors man I did complain for fear of losing more places to hunt. I'm with everyone else if you don't like it move.


----------



## reel_dedicated

THEY HAVE JUST AS MUCH RIGHT TO DUCK HUNT THERE AS YOU DO TO LIVE THERE.. AS LONG AS THEY ARE NOT BREAKING A LAW ABOUT BEING WITHIN 100 YARDS OF ANY MANMADE STRUCTURE THERE ISN'T TOO MUCH YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT...


----------



## whome

people were hunting ducks there before you moved there :usaflag


----------



## countryjwh

go get some decoys, calls, and steel shot and get up with them so they dont wake you up.


----------



## chris592

But what are the rules for leaving there decoyes out all night? Went out friday night to find some flounder an what did I find, a endlest supply of duck decoys floating near one off my spots. So what do I do? Yea it pissed me off allrady having to fight a north wind but now having to fight a field of ducks with no one around. Guess they would of been pissed off if I would of taken them . Is ther a law about leaving them with no one around?


----------



## Lockout

"ah yes Police??" "Yeah I built my high dollar home on a frequently used waterway open to the public. NowI realize that it is public and its suppose to enjoyed by all but me and my snooty wife think we own the area so we would like you to run them off". Damn I wish I knew where you lived. Id set a string of decoys 8 feet off your back door and lay waste all day...Boom Boom Boom. You got balls man !


----------



## saltgrass

Sorry you were awaken by us. I have been hunting there for my whole life...... And there has been folkes like you that get up set. IT is not only allowed by the Island... Even if the park quit letting people hunt off the beach... By the law with the FWCC you can hunt in any body of water unless it is listed not open to hunting. And as long as you are a safe dis. from roads and houses. witch is 250 to 300 yards when hunting birds. So with that if we were unable to hunt off the beach we would just set up just out side the parks property line that is around 500' off the beach.We only hunt a few times a year out there. Be glad that its not like it was years ago when there was about 5 to 10 dif. groups hunting out there all the time.


----------



## Liquid Medication

> *saltgrass (11/23/2008)*Sorry you were awaken by us. I have been hunting there for my whole life...... And there has been folkes like you that get up set. IT is not only allowed by the Island... Even if the park quit letting people hunt off the beach... By the law with the FWCC you can hunt in any body of water unless it is listed not open to hunting. And as long as you are a safe dis. from roads and houses. witch is 250 to 300 yards when hunting birds. So with that if we were unable to hunt off the beach we would just set up just out side the parks property line that is around 500' off the beach.We only hunt a few times a year out there. Be glad that its not like it was years ago when there was about 5 to 10 dif. groups hunting out there all the time.


i was thinking it was you. hope you killed the sh!t out of them!!


----------



## saltgrass

Glad you think this area is your back yard.....If I can remember you only own up to the water the water belongs to all of us. That is even the few of us that injoy killing ducks just a few days a year... Might as well get use to it.


----------



## Seegul51

Now that you have posted no real solutions, I will use mine. If I was one of those hunters, I would seek out the land owners and talk with them, there could be a compromise. My compromise now is to stop it. I am a retired dog hunter who lost the right to use dogs bythe samementality of what you have posted. No one thought of working with the land owners.So the land ownersreduced the land in which wecould huntdogs to nothing with the samementality. No, the Blue Angels fly over my house during practice every week and that represents our nations freedom to me, something I value highly, but keep in mind, your space stops where my space begins. I am looking for a solution, and living with it is not a solution. When we don't work to find solutions to situations, then a higher power makes the rules for us, example fishing regulations. Bottom line I tried to get some good input, I got BS.


----------



## saltgrass

Hell its almost a mile from side to side in the area that most people hunt.............Good idea to solve your prob. and your nighbors *MOVE...*


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Seegul51 (11/23/2008)*Now that you have posted no real solutions, I will use mine. If I was one of those hunters, I would seek out the land owners and talk with them, there could be a compromise. My compromise now is to stop it. I am a retired dog hunter who lost the right to use dogs bythe samementality of what you have posted. No one thought of working with the land owners.So the land ownersreduced the land in which wecould huntdogs to nothing with the samementality. No, the Blue Angels fly over my house during practice every week and that represents our nations freedom to me, something I value highly, but keep in mind, your space stops where my space begins. I am looking for a solution, and living with it is not a solution. When we don't work to find solutions to situations, then a higher power makes the rules for us, example fishing regulations. Bottom line I tried to get some good input, I got BS.


That is stupid, they aren't hunting on YOUR property. Running dogs on land you do not own or lease is completely different.


----------



## Xanadu

5 stars!


----------



## Helmsy

TIT:reallycrying


----------



## kingfish501

So, seagul...do you complain about boat noises too?I think you should get those darned old noisy tugs to quit running in your water...and stop those boats from running on your property....ooops...that is right...it is NOT your property.Yours stops at the high tide line.You asked...you got answered...since the answer was not one of sympathy, you say you will stop it?You better hope it does not go to a public meeting...since there are way more hunters than neighbors of yours here.


----------



## jigslinger




----------



## David Ridenour

Why all the confrontation and attacks guys? He said he was looking for a CIVIL way to work it out.


----------



## Seegul51

Thanks David for the comment, its apparent, there will not be a solution reached here, I figured I would come to the source of the problem and see if there was anyway to resolve this, everyone has taken a strong stance, I respect their input, and that their opinion. I have reserved a lot of comments for the people who have attacked, and that is unusual for me.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

As a fellow duck hunter and general gun rights advocate I would say you dont have a leg to stand on. As long as they are the legal distance from a structure then its legal. But you do have two choices....



One, become a duck hunter, duck can be quite tasty if you know what you are doing and theres nothing like saying hoo yah at 6am to the blast of the 2nd ammendment. Sorry duckies but this aint Germany, just the good ole USA.



The other choice, pretty much deal with it.... I deal with the Air Force bombing the sh!t out of the ground a little ways from the house but I say Amen!!! Thats the true sound of freedom! And thats all year long, not just the 60 day duck season.


----------



## bukshot01

> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*Why all the confrontation and attacks guys? He said he was looking for a CIVIL way to work it out.


There is no CIVIL way to work it out... We have a guy who does not like hearing duck hunters shoot in the morning, because it wakes him up... There is nothing mutual about the situation, so how can a solution be rendered? 

The options would be:

#1 -- Stop the shooting altogether

#2 -- Stop the shooting until HE gets up (when ever he decides to).

#3 -- Go somewhere else to shoot birds... Then you end up with someone else complaining in that area...

Its a never ending saga. I say go ahead and try to get it stopped. I have never hunted a duck a day in my life, but you better believe I'll be at the public meeting that discusses banning the hunts.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *bukshot01 (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*Why all the confrontation and attacks guys? He said he was looking for a CIVIL way to work it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no CIVIL way to work it out... We have a guy who does not like hearing duck hunters shoot in the morning, because it wakes him up... There is nothing mutual about the situation, so how can a solution be rendered?
> 
> 
> 
> The options would be:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 -- Stop the shooting altogether
> 
> 
> 
> #2 -- Stop the shooting until HE gets up (when ever he decides to).
> 
> 
> 
> #3 -- Go somewhere else to shoot birds... Then you end up with someone else complaining in that area...
> 
> 
> 
> Its a never ending saga. I say go ahead and try to get it stopped. I have never hunted a duck a day in my life, but you better believe I'll be at the public meeting that discusses banning the hunts.
Click to expand...



Bukshot, do you hunt at all?


----------



## jspooney

seegul51, I apologize for the attitude you got here. It is that kind of "just screw you" attitude that has resulted in not working together when disputes arise. Everyone loses. It is one thing to be firm, but it is quite another to be a butt! Unfortunately, I don't believe there is anything you can do to change the situation (civil) except create white noise inside your home. You are right in that no one else has a better solution here. HOWEVER, Iactually think youcould change the law by the residents in your neighborhood filing complaints. Then maybe the butts here would see that your first offer was mighty civil. I don't want to see lands lost, but that is always a possibility.


----------



## David Ridenour

> *bukshot01 (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*Why all the confrontation and attacks guys? He said he was looking for a CIVIL way to work it out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no CIVIL way to work it out... We have a guy who does not like hearing duck hunters shoot in the morning, because it wakes him up... There is nothing mutual about the situation, so how can a solution be rendered?
> 
> The options would be:
> 
> #1 -- Stop the shooting altogether
> 
> #2 -- Stop the shooting until HE gets up (when ever he decides to).
> 
> #3 -- Go somewhere else to shoot birds... Then you end up with someone else complaining in that area...
> 
> Its a never ending saga. I say go ahead and try to get it stopped. I have never hunted a duck a day in my life, but you better believe I'll be at the public meeting that discusses banning the hunts.
Click to expand...

I never said it could be worked out. You can read my first post for reference.My point was the guy was seeking a possible solution by consulting fellow sportsmen on this forum and he was pretty much attacked. He never said anything about "trying to get hunting stopped". Even though you disagreed with him you posted a "civil" response without a personal attack or insult. Thats all I was trying to accomplish.


----------



## Stumpknocker

Johnson beach huh? If there's shooting that must mean there's birds over there, might have to make my way down there in the next fews days and scout it out. Can't find many ducks in my usual areas.


----------



## Evensplit

I'm open to a civil way to address it. What would you suggest?


----------



## bukshot01

> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it could be worked out. You can read my first post for reference.My point was the guy was seeking a possible solution by consulting fellow sportsmen on this forum and he was pretty much attacked. He never said anything about "trying to get hunting stopped". Even though you disagreed with him you posted a "civil" response without a personal attack or insult. Thats all I was trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> David, I wasn't singling your response out. I appreciate most if not all of what you say on this forum. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weatherman (11/23/2008)*Bukshot, do you hunt at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep??? Naw I'm just a "poser" who liked bukshot as a screen name! :doh :banghead
Click to expand...


----------



## David Ridenour

No problem buckshot, and I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## WW2

Yeah, I don't see a way to "work it out". I can't imagine it's that bad. Maybe try going to bed earlier during the season and just using the built in wake up call to get up eat a good breakfast and go for a walk before work?

I live in Navarre so I know a little about hearing gunfire at the house...and bombs and whatever else eglin can blow up. I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## saltgrass

Some of you say he was trying to work on a solution. Maybe. But he complains about the hunting on Sat. and Sundays being woke up. That is the only time most people hunt ya he and his neighbor can fight and get it closed they have tried in the past. Some of us have been met at the ramps by the law and they show up just to make these people happy.the way I see his post he is only looking forevery one not to hunt.They may get the park to stop hunting on thereproperty. But there property stops 500' in the water so you will still be able to hunt. It will be hard to get the State & FWCC to close the public water way down to hunting.

As to the question someone asked about leaving decoys out over night I don't know about that not sure if its allowed or not. But I am looking into it,I have ran into these decoys twice with out them being marked in any way. And that is a good way to cause an accident to happen. Or messing up someone elses motor and that would not be good.

I know a good bet of people that live all along this part of Gulf Beach High way. The only time they say they can hear the shooting is when there is a south wind of any kind and at on days like this it is loud. But when it's out of the north they can't here it. And when its blowing from the east or west they can hear it but its not bad.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *bukshot01 (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *David Ridenour (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it could be worked out. You can read my first post for reference.My point was the guy was seeking a possible solution by consulting fellow sportsmen on this forum and he was pretty much attacked. He never said anything about "trying to get hunting stopped". Even though you disagreed with him you posted a "civil" response without a personal attack or insult. Thats all I was trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, I wasn't singling your response out. I appreciate most if not all of what you say on this forum. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weatherman (11/23/2008)*Bukshot, do you hunt at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep??? Naw I'm just a "poser" who liked bukshot as a screen name! :doh :banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bukshot, I mistook your remark about showing up at the public meeting as you were supporting the anti hunter, I went back and reread it and took it the correct way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support, all hunters no matter what they hunt should stand together when other hunters are called into question. I dont dog hunt for deer but the day they try to take away that from my fellow hunters I will be there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lockout

Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !


----------



## BLKFLYZ

> *Lockout (11/23/2008)*Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !


Im usually not one to call someone out, but your a freaking idiot! Seegul came on here to seek advice from fellow sportsman and your calling him a a-hole and making a suggestion to go beat his ass? Your a moron and your post seems to back it up! If he was a a-hole then a few laps up and down the intracoastal buzzin decoys would keep any ducks in the area flying high. But no he's using his respect for the fellow sportsman and seeking advice before making a step to seek some sort of action.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *BLKFLYZ (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lockout (11/23/2008)*Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im usually not one to call someone out, but your a freaking idiot! Seegul came on here to seek advice from fellow sportsman and your calling him a a-hole and making a suggestion to go beat his ass? Your a moron and your post seems to back it up! If he was a a-hole then a few laps up and down the intracoastal buzzin decoys would keep any ducks in the area flying high. But no he's using his respect for the fellow sportsman and seeking advice before making a step to seek some sort of action.
Click to expand...



BLKFLYZ, What you are suggesting are 2 misdemeanors, nice try though.


----------



## BLKFLYZ

> *weatherman (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BLKFLYZ (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lockout (11/23/2008)*Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !
> 
> 
> 
> Im usually not one to call someone out, but your a freaking idiot! Seegul came on here to seek advice from fellow sportsman and your calling him a a-hole and making a suggestion to go beat his ass? Your a moron and your post seems to back it up! If he was a a-hole then a few laps up and down the intracoastal buzzin decoys would keep any ducks in the area flying high. But no he's using his respect for the fellow sportsman and seeking advice before making a step to seek some sort of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLKFLYZ, What you are suggesting are 2 misdemeanors, nice try though.
Click to expand...

Please explain..........


----------



## jim t

Not a hunter... former homeowner in the area.

I don't see a solution. Lets face it, the hunters are in a legal hunting area, firing at legal ducks. I'd chalk it up to living in paradise.

The duck hunters were there first, it's hard enough to find places to hunt, ... yeah it sucks with a a calm day, or a slightsouth wind, but give them there fun, wake up, have a cup of coffee on the deck and enjoy the morning.

Again, NOT a hunter...and a former neighbor,

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## P-cola_Native

Let's not derail the thread with a debate over whether or not to whoop his ass.

If the landowners get together and try to stop duck hunting in big lagon we all need to get together and help in the fight to keep it open. I don't duck hunt, but my children and grand children might want to one day.

This guy was proposing that he could come to agreement on the fishing forum so that no one would hunt big lagoon on Sundays. That is ludicrous, because it is a public hunting area and everyone doesn't read this forum. Not to mention that he has no right to impose such an outlandish restriction.


----------



## Orion45

*







*



*or*

*Take up duck hunting*


----------



## jim t

> *P-cola_Native (11/23/2008)*Let's not derail the thread with a debate over whether or not to whoop his ass.
> 
> If the landowners get together and try to stop duck hunting in big lagon we all need to get together and help in the fight to keep it open. I don't duck hunt, but my children and grand children might want to one day.
> 
> This guy was proposing that he could come to agreement on the fishing forum so that no one would hunt big lagoon on Sundays. That is ludicrous, because it is a public hunting area and everyone doesn't read this forum. Not to mention that he has no right to impose such an outlandish restriction.


Instead of using words like "ludicrous" and "outlandish", be respectful, state the case that these waters have been open hunting since long before any restrictions began. The "ONLY" complaint is from homeowners at least 1/2 mile away and only on weekends from sunrise till an hour or so later. I'm guessing no game or fish commission, or judge would side for homeowners at least 1/2 mile away for a couple hours on the weekends for a month or so of hunting season. 

PS... These same homeowners live under the flight path of Navy jets that typically begin flight operations at 0600 M-F (first recovery about an hour later)12 months a year.

Welcome to Paradise!

Jim


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *jim t (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *P-cola_Native (11/23/2008)*Let's not derail the thread with a debate over whether or not to whoop his ass.
> 
> If the landowners get together and try to stop duck hunting in big lagon we all need to get together and help in the fight to keep it open. I don't duck hunt, but my children and grand children might want to one day.
> 
> This guy was proposing that he could come to agreement on the fishing forum so that no one would hunt big lagoon on Sundays. That is ludicrous, because it is a public hunting area and everyone doesn't read this forum. Not to mention that he has no right to impose such an outlandish restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of using words like "ludicrous" and "outlandish", be respectful, state the case that these waters have been open hunting since long before any restrictions began. The "ONLY" complaint is from homeowners at least 1/2 mile away and only on weekends from sunrise till an hour or so later. I'm guessing no game or fish commission, or judge would side for homeowners at least 1/2 mile away for a couple hours on the weekends for a month or so of hunting season.
> 
> PS... These same homeowners live under the flight path of Navy jets that typically begin flight operations at 0600 M-F (first recovery about an hour later)12 months a year.
> 
> Welcome to Paradise!
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

Those arguements have already been made. It sounds like we are on the same page anyway. My point was that a "rule" for a public hunting area couldn't be established on an internet forum. That doesn't even make since.


----------



## SouthernAngler

I dont have a solutionbecause I dont see a problem. If it is legal then there is no problem.oke


----------



## bukshot01

> *weatherman (11/23/2008)*Bukshot, I mistook your remark about showing up at the public meeting as you were supporting the anti hunter, I went back and reread it and took it the correct way.


No problem man, I read too fast 9 times out of 10, and wind up re-reading anyways!

I still cannot understand why someone would come onto a Hunting/Fishing forum, complaining about people legally hunting... Let melog onto a forum made up of cops, and say "I'm looking for a CIVIL way to get the Police to stop driving up and down my street!"

I'm off the soapbox now!


----------



## bwendel07

Seegul you asked for civil and I am going to try to explain civily what I see as going on here. I am guessing by you being upset that you are one of the fortunate people who have enough money to be able to live on the water. And in doing so it is in my opinion that there are certain noises that you get to hear every day that most of us do not. There are certain things that dont bother you, but I believe that most of the quickcomments are justified but a little out of line. I am a Duck hunter however I do not hunt where you are speaking of, so I do not have a personal gain in this. I think that you comment is bothere=ing many because they are looking at this from a perspective of loosing publicareas because of people that have encroached residential areas close enough to then want to justify that that recreational activities infringe on your lifestyle. Alot of people are looking at this as a wealthy person who is able to live in a beautiful location thinks that they should not have to deal with anything besides "roses". They way I look at this is that there is not a place that is great 100% of the time, you really need to appreciate what you have and enjoy it like some others and not take it for granted. I think that if you really looked at where you live and appreciated what you have 99% of the time you may begin to realise that hearing other americans hunting a few days out of the year would not be so bad. We have a short season here and to tell you the truth not very many ducks. However it was opening weekend and therefore there will me a greater than normal ammount of hunters out. In a week it will be closed again and then it comes back in for a longer period. And I bet truthfully that after a few weeks of duck season that it does not sound as bad as you state. You origional question was asking for a civil way however, the way you asked you question was also a little attacking to many, and I believe that is why you some (stating some here because you will always have some other attackers here on this forum) of the responses that you did. I can personally almost guarantee that there will be no civil way to fix in what I see is you and some other residents problems other that trying to change your outlook that what you have is honestly not so bad. Yes, you may get woken up a few times, but hey think about it this way. Its an alarm clock to get out of bed and go outside and watch the sunrise and be thankful for what you have. 

Bottom line

I think that the best civil way to solve this problem is for you to honestlybe thankful for have and learn to apperciate what you are hearing. Its just a mindsetthat makes this a problem.


----------



## kingfish501

Better re-read his first post.There he stated point blank they did not want to hear shotguns in the morning.That tells me that he had already decided to try to get hunting stopped.Also, demanding that everyone go talk to homeowners living 1/2 to 1 mile to get their "permission" to hunt a legal area when he already says they do not want hunters in their backyard sounds like a real compromise(insert sarcasm here).


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

I can not believe no one has brought the attention of this crowd about how the Noise Pollution Law works in this state and county. It pretty much states if you move near a site of known noise pollution, then your going to be pretty much S.O.L...No one forced you to move or build near the flyway.

I am sorry for your sleep being disturbed but truthfully told, just go get a gun and join them.


----------



## captwesrozier

i bet this seegul51 is the homeowner who has the metal dock with all the toys in the lofts.

he believes nobody but the owners of the property around the lagoon should be allowed on the water!

if this is the property owner in question...trust me he is not looking for solutions other than for you duck hunters to STOP!

tight lines!


----------



## Seegul51

First of all, I was speaking as one, (there are many landownerswho do not look at the forum who is driving this subject, and they don't care about the hunters and what they enjoy) who was trying to find some ground for a balance between the hunter and the land owners. Have to say, the common ground comments was a lot less than I expected out of some of you, but that's okay, I respect most of your inputs. 

Here was my closing line on the initial remarks, it was not attacking, it was looking for input: *Any good ideason how to solve this issue will be appreciated. *

I don't know the hunters, but I felt this (the forum)would identify who they might be and see if there could be something worked out.

As for the one named *"Lockout",* you are real credit to this forum. Looking forward to meeting you.

As for anymore responses, this conversation is over. I am going to just let "due process" take its course with the landowners against the hunters.


----------



## 401 Cay

I wouldnt waste your time worrying about retaining hunting lands.. I would worry about being allowed to own a firearm when our new president elect takes office! Seriously though, I do think that many good points were stated on this issue, and then some just moronic comments were thrown in too. The bottom line is that seagul1 DID try to approach this diplomatically, but no law is being broken by the hunters. I dont hunt, but feel that those that do have the right to do so in the areas legally designated! If there was private property being encroached on then the issue would be altogether different, but this is not the case. I dont neccesarily think this issue should be about who has the money to live on the water.. which many clearly are attacking this guy for. He chose a home in an area that he obviously didnt know had noise concerns.. sorry for that but that is not the fault of the hunters. Hope everyone just learns to co-exist for the duration of the hunting season.


----------



## Downtime2

This is getting nowhere fast.


----------



## 401 Cay

> *Downtime2 (11/24/2008)*This is getting nowhere fast.


Would you expect anything less from the PFF? LOL!


----------



## Downtime2

I swear, I haven't seen so much bitchin' and whining in I don't know when. It has gotten bad of late.


----------



## 401 Cay

Look back to this time last year.. I bet its the exact same pattern! Give it a week and everyone will be posting pics of their thanksgiving meal and wishing each other a great holiday.. winter doldrums tend to stir up sh*t..


----------



## Xanadu

> *Seegul51 (11/24/2008)*First of all, I was speaking as one, (there are many landownerswho do not look at the forum who is driving this subject, and they don't care about the hunters and what they enjoy) who was trying to find some ground for a balance between the hunter and the land owners. Have to say, the common ground comments was a lot less than I expected out of some of you, but that's okay, I respect most of your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my closing line on the initial remarks, it was not attacking, it was looking for input: *Any good ideason how to solve this issue will be appreciated. *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the hunters, but I felt this (the forum)would identify who they might be and see if there could be something worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the one named *"Lockout",* you are real credit to this forum. Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> 
> 
> As for anymore responses, this conversation is over. I am going to just let "due process" take its course with the landowners against the hunters.




No offense, and seriously, I understand your intent, but it really comes off as saying 'you hunters are bothering me. I want to compromise by you not hunting anymore' and that's not compromise. Talking to your neighbors before hunting a legal area is a farce.



If you would like to peaceably settle this in a rational way, then I would suggest you back up for a second and take a look from another perspective. As much as it may suck, for a few weeks a year you're going to have to listen to hunters. Be thankful you live in such a great place and get over it.



If you go the route of trying to get it banned, I hope you lose and it costs you a fortune.


----------



## Caspr21

> *Lockout (11/23/2008)*Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !


hey, if you are wanting to seek people out and you are big and bad behind your keyboard, Pm me and let me know and I will post you MY ADDRESS ON THIS FORUM so you can stop by my house first and we will see how that seeking out works out for you. Hell, I will draw you a freaking map. I can give you a clue how it will work out, you will have a better chance of surviving walking through a mine field with snow shoes on!

Although I think he is just going to have to deal with it, there is ABSOLUTELY no sense in you getting on here and acting like a baffoon. 

Capt Wes, I am kinda dissappointed in your response. If you would have taken just a minute to stop and think about who it was or what this man might have been trying to get accomplished, whether it being right or wrong, you make yourself sound envious that YOU dont live there ect and so on. And if you really had any clue about what you were talking about, his freakin dock has been torn up since Ivan.


----------



## captwesrozier

below in red is what seegul51 started this thread with...

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Its duck hunting season again on the east end of Johnson Beach for a chosen few hunters who can't find their way to the rivers. 

the first sentence is usually your pointyou aretrying to achieve...it sounds to me he thinks all hunters should be on the river!

I am trying to find a civil way to end this situation, because its like a alarm clock on Saturday and Sunday morning with the theme of "Incoming".

end what situation the noise or hunting on big lagoon. he says he is an avid hunter...well then he knows you cannot silence the gun fire. so the only solution is not to hunt on big lagoon...maybe he was hoping those who hunt over there would acknowledge he did not like the noise and would go to the river where he thinks they should be.

again two sentences and he wants the hunters to leave.

I don't know of anyone who wouldlike to be awaken on any morning with the themeshotguns a blazing.

his third sentence he does not want to be awaken by the gunfire in the morning...ok again he is an avid hunter...duck hunting is an early morning hunt...about an hour of time...the only solution here is to not hunt...is this what he is looking for in a solution?

again three sentences and so far the only solution he wants to hear is NO HUNTING!

I am looking for ideas, and its not just me that upset, its a number of residents along Gulf Beach Hwy who feel their space is being violated for a few hunters. 

finally he is looking for ideas in his forth sentence. he is upset and is speaking for all of his neighbors which he later says in another post that he is not. becuase there are only a few hunters his idea is that they should be on the river.

I know its a legal place to hunt according to the island rules. 

now here he has already tried to stop the hunting and it did not work so now he is trying to get a fishing and hunting forum to agree with him that we should not be hunting in big lagoon...heck it is only a few hunters you know.

I am also a avid hunter, but I don't sit in the back yard of those who are around my lease out of respect for them. 

as you can see he has his own private lease just like he has water access to big lagoon...i am glad for him...he has found the american dream...most of us do not have our own lease as well as the opportuinity to live on the water. so we have certain areas to hunt and one of those is big lagoon... maybe a solution for him is to open up his lease and let those who hunt on the island to come to his lease and shoot ducks there...if no ducks maybe let them shoot his deer. now that is a solution.

Any good ideason how to solve this issue will be appreciated.

well the issue is noise...the only way to solve it is either do not hunt on the island or do not hunt until the neighborhood is up on saturday and sunday...basicly hunting after the birds have flown.

i will say this person is only looking for one solution and one solution only...STOP HUNTING THE ISLAND.

if i was up set with the noise and made a post ofr solution i myself would have put out a solution of my own...he did not...again i suspect i know who this person is and he will not except an apology from a man on his knees...he certainly will except no less than for YOU to STOP HUNTING across from his house.

so i agree with him let "DUE PROCESS" take place!

tight lines!


----------



## captwesrozier

caspr21...we r talking about two different people...this dock like all docks was damaged by ivan...in 2004...4 years ago...two years ago i broke down with customers and we were able to make it to his very repaired dock...my mechanic made a terrible mistake and walked across his property...he begged for forgivness apologized...the man would not except it until i walked up his dock to his property and ask him what the problem was...he said we were tresspassing...i told him i was in distress and my mechanic was here to get me back on my way...he refused. i told him to call the law as well as the coast guard and they could settle it for him. he then saw i was not backing down and he let my mechanic proceed to come out on his dock to help me get my boat on its way. this man does not look for any solutions but was is best for him!

tight lines!


----------



## Seegul51

Again, let it drop, all I was doing was sharing my thoughts, as one person. The other people are not going to be so kind, they have other avenues in which they intend to persue. The messanger (ME)has been shot. 

Capt. Wes, you need to get back on the water and fish, you are spending to much time in trying to read between the lines. After reading back through my original thoughts, it probably could have been worded better, because its apparent there are a lot of keyboard cowboys on the forum. My mistake. And no, I am not the rich one with all the toys,he happens to be a retired Sheriff deputy.

As for Caspr. the jerk that referred to the ass whippinfor me has to come to me first.


----------



## Caspr21

ok, I gotcha. I must have misread and misunderstood what you were saying. And the reason I got disappointed is because the originator of this thread is the same person who use to leave all his dock lights on all summer long to no only fish for himself everynow and again, but in main efforts to allow local charter boat captians and other fisherman one more to fish. I know this first hand because he and I use to have a lot of talks, even when we would have to go down and ask people not to get on the dock as per insurance and liablity purposes. I am sure he just woke up one day pissed cause the shot guns were going off and that is the cause of this. But I am flabergasted at the overall just pure bashing about it. I mean, simple hey, just going to have to get use to it would really be all it would have taken by the forum. And the personal attacks is what really got me. 

As for the post about chris 529 and running into the decoys, if you leave stuff like that out unattended in what has been designated as public property, then whatever happens happens

again, I apologize Capt Wes, as we share the same name. Just starting monday off with a headache!:banghead


----------



## captwesrozier

seegul51...my apologies and i stand corrected! and u r right i do need to be on the water and fishing!

going tomorrow whether the wind allows me or not!

tight lines!


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Seegul51 (11/24/2008)*Again, let it drop, all I was doing was sharing my thoughts, as one person. The other people are not going to be so kind, they have other avenues in which they intend to persue. The messanger (ME)has been shot.
> 
> Capt. Wes, you need to get back on the water and fish, you are spending to much time in trying to read between the lines. After reading back through my original thoughts, it probably could have been worded better, because its apparent there are a lot of keyboard cowboys on the forum. My mistake. And no, I am not the rich one with all the toys,he happens to be a retired Sheriff deputy.
> 
> As for Caspr. the jerk that referred to the ass whippinfor me has to come to me first.


O.K. We were all a bunch of meanies and didn't see your side of the argument. The messenger has been shot and no agreement will be reached. 

Can you at least humor us and give an example of what a compromise could have possibly been, short of stopping hunting on Sundays? That wouldn't be fair because it would effectively cut hunting season in half for most people (most of us only get to hunt on on the weekend). 

I apologize for being rude, but I honestly didn't see you as someone seeking out a compromise. It came off as you wanting the people who hunt there to stop.

One thing your post has done is effectively mobilize a lot of hunters against your cause. Now that we know what you are working on, we can get the ball rolling on our end to fight it.


----------



## gmlee

I do not duck hunt, but this sounds like you have major unjustified issued with the people that do. I did dog hunt most of my life and can see in no way any of the same issues that has caused the banning of dog hunting. Dog hunting has been ban due in large to bad apples in the affect that they were driving like mad men cutting dogs, shooting across private property, and so on and so one. All these guys are doing is trying to kill a few ducks. As far as the hunters talking to to land owners, the hunters are not on the land owners land so maybe you should try talking to the hunters, although i don't thing you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## JoeZ

Seriously?

It can't be that loud. The bombs at Eglin go off out my way all the time and I sleep through them. 

So does my 2-year-old ... y'all might take a lesson from her. 

She wears big-girl panties.


----------



## JoeZ

Somebody mentioned "white noise" at some point before this got the ass kicking stages.

My question on that is why would you want Clay-Doh in your bedroom? I thought this was to help the man sleep better.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I live a little north of Gulf Beach Hwy. I am a duck hunter but do not hunt the area in concern. I have heard the hunters on many mornings throughout the seasons past. I have found it to be ammusing and it has caused me to be jealous as well. I'm jealous because I wasn't there to shoot the sky with them. I'm amused because it seems as though they hit a lot of sky and very few birds unless there are a bunch of guys out there. They really get after it. However, this past weekend I didn't hear them and I think I may be able to offer a solution. I still have my storm boards on my bedroom windows because I was working nights and it helped to keep the room dark. Maybe it helped cut down the noise or maybe it helped me sleep harder as I hadn't been awakened by the light. Either way, I have yet to hear them this year. I think this may be a way to help dull the noise a little for you. Another "compromise" would be to help them hit more birds by having to shoot less to achieve a limit. You couldinvite them to your leased land for a skeet shoot or two before the season starts. No really, I don't want to be sarcastic but maybe the storm shutters would help. I have also heard of a marriage counselor that suggested to a patient sleeping with ear plugs so as not to be bothered by their spouses noises. Once again, not intending to be sarcastic, just offering a possible solution as requested. I hope you find a means to dull the noise where everyone is a winner.

I normally hunt the rivers and the species of birds there is limited. What kind of birds are you guys killing out there? It would certainly be a shorter drive to hunt this area.


----------



## saltgrass

We kill a good variaty of birds. This past week end there were Mallards, teal,Pintails, Buffelhead and blue bills seen and killed. But you mainly kill bluebills, redheads, bufflehead. Although in the past I have killed Golden eyes, teal, widgon, greys, pintails,mallards, redheads,bluebills, spoonies, snow geese... Just to say you could see allmost anything.


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>









Sailfish










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 11:45:19 AM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblPostCount>Posts: 1,324, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 4,593 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>Seriously?
It can't be that loud. The bombs at Eglin go off out my way all the time and I sleep through them. 
So does my 2-year-old ... y'all might take a lesson from her. 
She wears big-girl panties. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblPostSignature>It's your future
http://www.reeffishra.com</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>now that is funny!


----------



## phishintrip007

> *countryjwh (11/23/2008)*go get some decoys, calls, and steel shot and get up with them so they dont wake you up.




I fully concur with this statement!! Go get some ducks!


----------



## SKATR JIM

This thread is awesome. I think I'm going to go kick Caspr21's ass just for the hell of it now.


----------



## Caspr21

> *jamesm1976 (11/25/2008)*This thread is awesome. I think I'm going to go kick Caspr21's ass just for the hell of it now.


you didnt even kick those OBAMA supporters ass in front of your office a few weeks ago, how you think you are going to kick mine you prick!okeoke:moon


----------



## TURTLE

> *Stumpknocker (11/23/2008)*Johnson beach huh? If there's shooting that must mean there's birds over there, might have to make my way down there in the next fews days and scout it out. Can't find many ducks in my usual areas.


You took the words right out of my keyboard.Thats the closest place to me to hunt duck, and I did'nt know it was there.When do you want to go?


----------



## Dylan

> *Caspr21 (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jamesm1976 (11/25/2008)*This thread is awesome. I think I'm going to go kick Caspr21's ass just for the hell of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt even kick those OBAMA supporters ass in front of your office a few weeks ago, how you think you are going to kick mine you prick!okeoke:moon
Click to expand...





Thats funny stuff


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *saltgrass (11/24/2008)*We kill a good variaty of birds. This past week end there were Mallards, teal,Pintails, Buffelhead and blue bills seen and killed. But you mainly kill bluebills, redheads, bufflehead. Although in the past I have killed Golden eyes, teal, widgon, greys, pintails,mallards, redheads,bluebills, spoonies, snow geese... Just to say you could see allmost anything.




What?? Where the heck is this place at?? I will trade you a woodie hunt for a chance at some of that. We shoot our share of divers over here though, tearin the woodies up right now though, 3 hunts for 3 limits, the gumbo is delish....


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *BLKFLYZ (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *weatherman (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BLKFLYZ (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lockout (11/23/2008)*Or we could seek him out and beat the living @#[email protected] out of him...For basically being a complete A$$hole ! Thanks for the tip on the birds Ahole...Guess where I will be Saturday???? Boom Boom Boom !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im usually not one to call someone out, but your a freaking idiot! Seegul came on here to seek advice from fellow sportsman and your calling him a a-hole and making a suggestion to go beat his ass? Your a moron and your post seems to back it up! If he was a a-hole then a few laps up and down the intracoastal buzzin decoys would keep any ducks in the area flying high. But no he's using his respect for the fellow sportsman and seeking advice before making a step to seek some sort of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BLKFLYZ, What you are suggesting are 2 misdemeanors, nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain..........
Click to expand...



Buzzing ducks to keep them flying is considered wildlife harassment, federal offense for migratory birds.



Buzzing dekes is hunter harassment which is against the law as well.


----------



## Lockout

I could not disagree with you more BLKFLYZ but your entitled to your opinions as we all are on this site. But when a guy comes onto a public "outdoorsmen" forum bitchin about the people enjoying duck hunting in one of the few places we as hunters still have available you can bet Im going to get pissed. I am also willing to bet that the duck hunting in the area was much better before this Kat came along and built a house in the area too...Perhaps someone should post a rant against home owners in the area and the effects of forward progress and expansion? 

I see your a member of avery impressivefishing team. Ive actually met some of the folks on that boat. Very cool bunch of folks and I am sure you were likely one of them. I wonder if your opinion would change much if someone decided it would suit them just fine to drive off all boats larger than a canoe on the GOM because the big boats hindered their view of the offshore horizon? Makes it harder to hit those rips and weed lines out there in the pretty blue water for sure...lots of paddling. 

Last thing I want to do is argue with fellow forum members. And maybe Im the only one ...but this guy pissed me off ! :hoppingmad


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *weatherman (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *saltgrass (11/24/2008)*We kill a good variaty of birds. This past week end there were Mallards, teal,Pintails, Buffelhead and blue bills seen and killed. But you mainly kill bluebills, redheads, bufflehead. Although in the past I have killed Golden eyes, teal, widgon, greys, pintails,mallards, redheads,bluebills, spoonies, snow geese... Just to say you could see allmost anything.
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Where the heck is this place at?? I will trade you a woodie hunt for a chance at some of that. We shoot our share of divers over here though, tearin the woodies up right now though, 3 hunts for 3 limits, the gumbo is delish....
Click to expand...

My pond is slam full of woodies right now. There must have been thirty in there this morning. If I don't get a deer soon I'm going to start blasting some ducks.


----------



## BLKFLYZ

Weatherman....... if you go back and read my post you will see that I didnt "suggest" that he take those kind of actions to deal with the problem "He" has. My statment was based on making a justification for calling him a "ASSHOLE and tracking him down and beating the shit out of him". Like was stated previously before my post. 

Lockout...... Im with you on everbody is entitled to there own opinion. I understand where your frustration comes from. If somebody proposed a ban on the GOM like your example..yes I would be pissed. But my first response wouldnt be to go beat the shit out him. Thats just me,I would do everything possible to prevent a ban like that and take the neccessary stepsto try and prevent it.Now if somebody showed up at the Cabo and tried to keep us from going out....im sure there would bea beat down invloved. If you have been down to the boat than Im sure we have metand hopefullythru our conversation you didnt walk away thinking "What a bunch of A-holes"Next time your down stop byand we will chat!

Now I personaly know "Seegul"and he is a avidhunterand fisherman. I think his wording could have been different in his original post but.......... he's a old guy and can be a asshole sometimes!His britches dried up a long time ago!!!


----------



## kennethmandel62

Man...I really do feel kind of sorry for you. Regardless of if you're well off or not. There's not a man in this world that likes to be in a situation that is out of his control. Especially in the sanctuary of hisownHOME. The few times I've stillhunted private land, all of the dog barkingfrom ppl running dogsliterally made the hair on my neck stand up. So I kind ofunderstand where you're coming from. 

Dog huntershold your BS. If I get a chance I might be out there with yall this year cause I do want to try it. I have been invited bya couple forum members, I just haven't been able to go yet.

I'm surprised that you can resist going out there and getting in on the bird action.

Seriously, I want to come out there and shoot right now! It sounds like a great spot! man the ultimate "Back Fire"


----------



## fishn4real

I've watched this post for a couple of days now, and I must admit that there has been quite a bit of heat on this subject, but I'm sure that none of the suggestions are to your liking. But the reality is that you are limited in trying to resolve this to your satisfaction civily.

Logically, your options are; try to get the hunters to not hunt. Probably not going to happen.

Try to get all your neighbors together and solicit the lawmakers to change the law. Expensive, and probably will not be sucessful.

Someone suggested attempting to cover the sound of shooting with some white noise. Obviously unacceptable, but not as unacceptable as the last option, which is to move.

None of the above options will please you because you cannot control the outcome. However, there is a possible angle that no one has revealed; which is, if there was hunting going on over there before you purchased your home, and the sellers did not disclose to you that there was a "noise problem", you may have some recourse against the sellers and possibly the realtors who handled the transaction. But the outcome in this scenario might be that the sellers have to repurchase the house from you, and you end up having to move anyway.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

id like to know how many of the people that have chimed in on this thread for one side or the other actually hunt ducks there, or anywhere.. seems like a bunch ofguys that have nothing better to do than piss and moan, and throw threats and stupid remarks.. the reason i say this is cause ive seen about a handful of duck hunting reports in the entire time that ive been a member of this forum, and that goes back to when it was a branch off of "fish the bridge". although this is a comical thread


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Hey BLKFLYZ, you want to go, name the time and place, and I'm there!!!

Had about enough of your common sence aproach to these sensitive issues and it's time to act.oke

Sometimes as a Mod, I have to do more than just delete threads, sometimes I have to get physical!!

This thread is going nowhere fast, I wonder how many more pages we'll get out of it??


----------



## Lil' Scout

C'mon, I live in the same area and hear the shots in the morning and IT'S NOT THAT BAD. IMO, nothinga little Pamprin won't cure. :sleeping


----------



## Heller High Water

Anyone want to go tomorrow?


----------



## Tide In Knots

6:05 and I hear you.....give 'em hell!!!


----------



## kingfish501

I have hunted there before...and have friends hunting there this year.They have been doing pretty good so far.My dekes are bagged, the duckbox loaded and the waders dry.Just waiting for a day off now.


----------



## saltgrass

It was OK this morning. The high school kids got to shot some bluebills and had a chance at some buffelhead. Can't belv. what I saw this mornig 4 wood ducks sitting in the middle of the lagoon. Have heard them before and know of some being shot but never seen them in 24 years of hunting the area. Wasn't a lot flying this morning. But will be back.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

> *ScullsMcNasty (11/25/2008)*id like to know how many of the people that have chimed in on this thread for one side or the other actually hunt ducks there, or anywhere.. seems like a bunch ofguys that have nothing better to do than piss and moan, and throw threats and stupid remarks.. the reason i say this is cause ive seen about a handful of duck hunting reports in the entire time that ive been a member of this forum, and that goes back to when it was a branch off of "fish the bridge". although this is a comical thread




I have hunted ducks almost every day this season so far, going tomorrow morning for a woodie as a matter of fact.


----------



## Joseph.F

Glad to see so much support for Public hunting in a place I plan to relocate too. A public park where I live in Ky( hope relocate to the Panhandle in the spring) was over run with ducks and geese. The smell was HORRIBLE! I have heard over and over that two geese can eat more grass than a cow in a day. Seams unbelievable till I raised to embed geese last year and them things cover my place in crap. Anyways.. The state had a quota hunt and wackos turned up in droves to confront the hunters. Sorry to bring up a ancient post. I was searching for geese. Tried to del my comment and don't have permission.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Hell I just saw this is years old lol


----------



## delta dooler

Yep,I posted my opinion 10 years ago....still hasn’t changed!


----------



## Joseph.F

delta dooler said:


> Yep,I posted my opinion 10 years ago....still hasn’t changed!


 👍🏼for consistancy!


----------



## Outside9

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Hell I just saw this is years old lol


Same here

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser

I don’t duck hunt so I don’t know, how did this shake out?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Sitin out here huntin and I just read thru this entire thread from 10 years ago! Smh..I shoulda been paying more attention to the woods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Buckchaser said:


> I don’t duck hunt so I don’t know, how did this shake out?


The duck still get shot, the homeowners still bitch. Pretty much the same as it was 10 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

Just read this thread, what a hoot. I'm thinking all those guys hunting the game reserves and wildlife management areas need to quit. I can't get my beauty sleep with all that shooting going on.


----------



## Outside9

I think they should stop all hunting on Black Water and just make it a natural trail. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark

I wish I had something so minor to complain about. Get a pair of ear muffs or one of those wifi headsets that play soothing relaxing music.


----------



## Joseph.F

sealark said:


> I wish I had something so minor to complain about. Get a pair of ear muffs or one of those wifi headsets that play soothing relaxing music.


 Concur. I have tinnitus, I can't sleep without a fan or radio on. 90% of the time I sleep with headphones in and some music. I had two guys in my platoon that snored so dam load they could raddle glass.


----------



## MrFish

People keep saying this forum has gone downhill. Seems like he got the same response 10 years ago that he'd have gotten today.


----------



## hjorgan

I post about the fearless and intrepid hunters of tame ducks every year on here. Just to get a rise out of the gang. It's quite entertaining. I have no problem with hunting any critter where legal. But there are things that are legal, but just not smart. 

I admire the duck hunters that get up way early, travel to the creeks, rivers and bays, set out dekes, put in the time and toil. 

I think also it's comical to see the other hunters invest in all the equipment, boats with mud motors, etc to putt a half-mile, set up next to a bunch of homes, and blast away at ducks.

It's an opinion, no ill intent attached.


----------



## MrFish

hjorgan said:


> I post about the fearless and intrepid hunters of tame ducks every year on here. Just to get a rise out of the gang. It's quite entertaining. I have no problem with hunting any critter where legal. But there are things that are legal, but just not smart.
> 
> I admire the duck hunters that get up way early, travel to the creeks, rivers and bays, set out dekes, put in the time and toil.
> 
> I think also it's comical to see the other hunters invest in all the equipment, boats with mud motors, etc to putt a half-mile, set up next to a bunch of homes, and blast away at ducks.
> 
> It's an opinion, no ill intent attached.


They shooting anything down that way? Other than fishy tasting mergansers.


----------



## Outside9

sealark said:


> I wish I had something so minor to complain about. Get a pair of ear muffs or one of those wifi headsets that play soothing relaxing music.


Remarkably I have noticed the older I get the less I allow the trivial stuff to bother me. A few duck hunters shooting duck for a short time each year certainly seems trivial. 

I once lived on a Lake in Kodiak, Alaska that was also a float plane "airport" or whatever you would call it. I can sleep through just about anything.


----------



## John B.

The only thing I feel at 6am when I walk outside of my gulf breeze home and hear shotguns a blazing, is jealousy.... they're hunting and I'm going to work! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan

MrFish said:


> They shooting anything down that way? Other than fishy tasting mergansers.


You know (and this is strange) back before the no motor zones were created, we had rafts of redheads. Not bad eating. Now I hardly ever seem redheads, maybe one or two.

The Dauphin Island sea lab folks did a study, putting cages to cover the grass. They were measuring the impacts of the redheads on the grass beds. It was amazing how much those ducks would eat.


----------

